
Scaling Unsplash to 10M+ requests/day with a small team - lukechesser
https://medium.com/unsplash-unfiltered/scaling-unsplash-with-a-small-team-fbdd55571906
======
eip
So 115 requests/second?

Seems like super expensive infrastructure to handle a very small load.

